# 1st Round Game 3 : (1) Los Angeles Lakers vs. (8) Utah Jazz [4/23] LAL leads 2-0



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Okur is game time decision


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I will feel better about the way the Lakers have been playing if they go into Utah and destroy them on the road.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ My feelings exactly. Bynum needs to lay Deron out, in a non-thug sort of way of course.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love what Kobe said about the Utah crowd: "It's just noise."

We need to go in there and show them who we're made of - there's no way I can see D-Will going off like that again, and I also don't see us turning the ball over so much. And Kobe has yet to really go off at all, which you know he LOVES to do in Utah.

It's going to be a hell of a game - wouldn't surprise me at all to see a few hard fouls by both teams and an altercation or two. Should be fun.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

is okur going to play?

hopefully not since our defense is getting tons of break with jarrod collins taking low percentage jumpshots. 

also too many last minute, top of the circle three pointers by okur. definitely dont want to see that with the game on the line.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

For some unknown reason, I think Lakers will get blown out in this game and come back strong in Game 4.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Nope. Lakers are out to seek and destroy. Kobe has them all fired up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Okur Out For Game 3*



> SALT LAKE CITY (AP)—Utah center Mehmet Okur will miss Game 3 against the Los Angeles Lakers with a hamstring injury that has kept him from playing in the first-round playoff series.
> 
> The Jazz say Okur did not participate in the team shootaround Thursday morning and would not play later when the Jazz host the Lakers, who lead the best-of-7 series 2-0.
> 
> Okur is Utah’s second-leading scorer at 17 points per game and third on the Jazz in rebounding. He has not played since straining his right hamstring last Monday in a regular season game against the Clippers.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-jazz-okur&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

We need to build a good lead and hold it this time. Utah is a much different team at home than on the road. We can't afford to sit on a lead and expect to beat them like that in Utah.

Also, Bynum has to contribute more. His rebounding has been suspect thus far and he really didn't really give us much in the way of scoring other than in the 1st quarter of game 2.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God I realized the lakers need to sweep because I class on Monday nights and game 5 is scheduled for then. Sweep Sweep Sweep!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's going to come out aggresivly and look to shoot the ball 25 times, which against Utah always seems to be a good thing.

And especially with Okur out, i'm expecting a Laker victory, and a Celtics loss of course.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Laker victory


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum got into foul trouble immediately so he's on the bench for a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing like absolute, 100% Grade-A ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> We're playing like absolute, 100% Grade-A ****.


Grade A **** is pure... we're not pure ****, just a whole lot of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game 2 1st quarter: Lakers shoot 87%.
Game 3 1st quarter: Lakers shoot 26%.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

the calls have been horrific so far in this game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two of those three fouls on Bynum were pure bull****.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

every game that we play in utah it seems like we can never get a call or they make bad calls on us, how was that post move by bynum a charge and millsap his feet werent even set, the ref was right there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very frustrating game so far, but I still like our chances.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

there goes another bad call


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carlos Boozer is the only reason Utah is ahead right now. He's scoring and rebounding with so much ease, it's pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All the shots our players were hitting at home are rimming out tonight. Frustrating as hell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton & Sasha Vujacic have to hit those WIDE OPEN shots. It's the Playoffs, and you still can't hit them?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Luke Walton & Sasha Vujacic have to hit those WIDE OPEN shots. It's the Playoffs, and you still can't hit them?


yeah those dudes are trash at least lately


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with his first points of the night - I'm expecting a 2nd half explosion from him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, this has been an ugly game so far. This is not the type of score you typically see in a Jazz/Lakers game.

Nice play by Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer almost has as many rebounds as our entire team. 15 for him, 21 for the Lakers.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe is missing a lot of shots, but they are coming at the rim which makes up for it. I like the aggression.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Man, this has been an ugly game so far. This is not the type of score you typically see in a Jazz/Lakers game.
> 
> Nice play by Gasol.


agreed hopefully the refs can make some better calls in the 2nd half


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

how valuable has odom been on the o-boards? good stuff.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lamar is playing great ball right now he is keeping us in it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Kobe Bryant is 1/10 shooting for 6 points. Andrew Bynum played 6 minutes because of foul trouble. We got out-rebounded 34-24. We're shooting 30% from the field. We're on the road against one of the best home teams in the league. And we're only down 4 points. 

I'll take it.

Lamar Odom has been the Player of the Half for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, hard to argue with the score.. Considering how poorly Lakers played, and all the bull**** calls. 

I can live with that.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ugly


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

dido on the bull**** calls


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I actually like this game more than the first two. more competitive.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're in pretty good shape, Utah had it going and the Lakers outside of LO did nothing. 

Our bigs have to take their time finishing and hit the boards and we'll win. Boozer I think will wear down if we keep attacking him on the block.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

thats right!!!!!!!!!!! first lead


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is getting it going


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

excellent start to the half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great, great start to the half. Lamar Odom has been incredible tonight!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

odom is killin right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Deep shot for Gasol, but he drills it!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

gasol's shot is butter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fast break - Fisher to Kobe to Ariza! Lakers lead by 11!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

ariza on the break


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lakers are playing much better so far, so lets not give up the lead


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Gasol!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor ****ing Ariza!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*ARIZA FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

how good must ariza be feeling? insane.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats right utah timeout! I just love this, when we start giving it to a team like this especially utah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3rd quarter:

Lakers - 29
Jazz - 8


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> 3rd quarter:
> 
> Lakers - 29
> Jazz - 8


Amazing


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

That was a bad call ariza didnt touch him


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a damn flop!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh come the **** on - Bynum's getting fouls called on him at an incredible rate.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

wow they are killing bynum tonight


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is a foul magnet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5 on Bynum? Seriously?

:laugh:

That's some incredible bull****.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> 5 on Bynum? Seriously?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> That's some incredible bull****.


sloan must have paid the refs off


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All in all, a great 3rd quarter for the Lakers. Take the crowd out of it in this 4th quarter. Rip their ****ing hearts out!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jazz on a big run now. Lead cut to 3. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol has been terrible from the stripe.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

damn i walk away in there only up by three?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh **** - Jazz take the lead.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the **** are you taking 3's Kobe?!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a bad shot by kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please bring Lamar Odom back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Matt Harpring kicking the Lakers' ***.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bad D why double on korver hes been missing all night


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

What!!!! that was a bad f****** call


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

this is getting out of hand right now what did ariza do


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game's getting away from the Lakers...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why shoot the three?uke:fisher


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play, but hit your ****ing free throws Pau!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

harpering is moving on those screens


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

omg this is pissing me off we are playing like the clippers right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is still very winnable (obviously). Get your **** together and end their dreams TONIGHT!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> This game is still very winnable (obviously). Get your **** together and end their dreams TONIGHT!


Agreed!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chance to take the lead here! Let's go!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

damn korver burns us


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

yes will take it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big turnover for Utah! Capitalize on it for ****'s sake!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need a bucket here.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

yes get a stop


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers ball, down 1!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

what a bad shot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe...4/22 now. Wow.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is not playing smart right now we had 10sec left on the clock


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

yes gasol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DE-FENSE! 

Please!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

great pass by kobe


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok lets play this smart


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

...I'm very pissed off right now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was great


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

yes! kobe!


...nvm


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

wow boozer just put it on gasol...nasty


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to puke


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

C'mon! We can do this!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

yESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Gasooooolllllll


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with the jam! Tie game! Utah with the chance to win at the buzzer!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

This game is intense:headbang:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

please don't foul!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

wow he hit the shot


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

...geez.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Oh well. 2-1

have to win the next one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****!

2-1.

****!

I ****ing hate Utah. I can't wait to end their ****ing season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, Kobe, for playing like **** all night.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

It's ok Basel, we'll win the next one. It's the Lakers.

...wait, actually, I take that back


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh well; all this means is that the series ends in 5 instead of 4.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't be mad about the loss.

It took a career night from Boozer and an atrocious game from Kobe for Utah to win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Thank you, Kobe, for playing like **** all night.


It just wasn't him. Besides Odom, everyone was below average. This game was dreadful to watch. I had Jazz winning this game, anyway.

Now, if Lakers can make those free throws and work on defensive mistakes.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Geez, this loss makes me feel if we can win the series at all lol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not mad at Kobe or anyone for this game other than our defense, we couldn;'t get the stops the last 2 minutes, Gasol got abused down the stretch by Boozer and no one came weakside to challenge or help Gasol. 

I just wonder what Bynum's length could have done down the stretch, I mean this was the crap that happened last year without him.

we need his lengvth on the floor. 

Kobe was terrible all night except down the stretch he and Gasol made enough plays for us to win but our defense just wasn't there late at all. 

we looked ike we let down when we got the nice lead. We aren't playing well in the playoffs really yet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> It just wasn't him. Besides Odom, everyone was below average. This game was dreadful to watch. I had Jazz winning this game, anyway.
> 
> Now, if Lakers can make those free throws and work on defensive mistakes.


I had the Jazz winning as well, but doesn't mean it's not frustrating. And yes, everyone was terrible for the most part, but Kobe was far and away the worst. Some of those shots he took were just flat out stupid. He didn't let the Lakers get into any rhythm and kept trying to be the hero. It failed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and our defense was ****ing atrocious. I don't think we got one stop in the final 5 minutes of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil talking about the bad calls against Bynum, and he's right. The refs were terrible in that regard.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Oh, and our defense was ****ing atrocious. I don't think we got one stop in the final 5 minutes of the game.


I agree our defense down the stretch was just awful.

Gotta keep Bynum in the damn game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The thing that pisses me off the most about tonight's loss is just the fact that it seems like the Lakers have learned NOTHING from why they lost in the Finals last season (no defense).

You play just an OUNCE of defense in those final minutes and you walk away with a victory and a 3-0 series lead tonight. I'm not worried about the actual series. Utah has ZERO chance of winning this series. ZERO. I have a better chance of winning the lottery twice, while also getting struck by lightning. 

But for ****'s sake, play some defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe sucked all night but down the stretch he made good decisions I think, oh well..
The only bright spot in the game is Lamar, the whole team sucked on both offense and defense.
Just want to say something, WTF happened with Sasha? He is 1-10 the whole series, if he cant find his shot, we gonna have trouble in the next round.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** this game..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lol I thought we'd lose tonight for some reason.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not angry at all. A bit worried about our defense maybe. But I was always worried about it, so this didn't do much to help me.

This was the only game of this series I was concerned with losing. I knew that they would come in desperate, and after the Lakers had been shooting lights out in the first two games.. I knew no defense was coming tonight. 

I have to say though, this was one of Kobe's worst playoff performances in my opinion. There was a few stinkers before of course too (couple finals games, etc), but this one was just plain ugly all around on both ends. But these things happen. I'm more concerned with the fact that Kobe looks tired to me, which is scary. No way we are getting past the Cavs without Kobe playing 100 percent. 

To me at least a positive is that it took everything going right for Utah to squeak by with a 2 point win. But playing at this level isn't going to get it done against better teams.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nobody stepped up except for lamar odom.

even kobe looked like he wanted to go home. not his usual self. 

bench production pathetic as usual.

luke walton... atrocious. he basically let matt harpring back into the game when it looked like harpring was going down the toilet.

sasha had a little spurt with his rodman like rebounding in the beginning but quickly disappeared

pau's free throw shooting was shaq like. you know that wont happen for awhile though

:wtf: @ boozer's hook on pau. talk about swallowing your whistle.

need to limit bynum's minute to avoid foul trouble. especially since odom is playing above average.

game 4 we will win. i guarentee it :champagne:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It was painful to see Harpring burn Walton time after time


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> nobody stepped up except for lamar odom.
> 
> even kobe looked like he wanted to go home. not his usual self.
> 
> need to limit bynum's minute to avoid foul trouble. especially since odom is playing above average.


Hard to limit Bynums minutes more than it already was in game 3.. He barely broke the 7 minute mark. The reality is, the refs raped Bynum last night. Bynum made mistakes by not adjusting to how the game was being called, but the the sad part is they let Boozer hook, hit, slap, whatever he wanted to do to Gasol all night... Then called some of the biggest BS calls on Bynum. 

As for Kobe, I'm conerned a bit. I think he will probably be fine, but he looked tired to me. Even in game 2, where he played very well... When he struggled to get that dunk, and was all pumped up after it... I started thinking for the first time, Kobe is looking a little old out there. 

Keeping in mind Kobe hasn't taken a real break in a long *** time, I fear him not having the energy up in the finals. 


Either way though, this series is still done. Lakers will win game 4, and finish up at home.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think our defense was the biggest problem. It wasn't great, but it wasn't much worse than our defense in the first two games when we won handily.

The problem was our offense and more to the point Kobe. I am sick of him playing like this. I understand that everyone has off nights but it is absurd to be shooting contested jumpers when the offense had been working so much better when he was going inside and setting up Pau or Odom.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cris said:


> God I realized the lakers need to sweep because I class on Monday nights and game 5 is scheduled for then. Sweep Sweep Sweep!


right from the moment you said that I knew they were going to lose but look on the bright side if we win tonight we can wrap it up ON monday


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I had always said this was going 5. I just didn't realize game 5 was monday. I think the lakers had one or two monday games top all season. Same for saturday games too.


----------

